

AWS Lowers its [Bandwidth] Pricing Again - timf
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2011/06/aws-lowers-its-pricing-again-free-inbound-data-transfer-and-lower-outbound-data-transfer-for-all-ser.html

======
timf
(Discussion is @ <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2712369> )

